

(UK) Commissioner issues first Data Protection Act fines - epo
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-11821203

======
pbhjpbhj
I think the interesting part of this is how to prevent the sending of data
whether by email/fax or however which is the result of a simple number
transcription error or fat-fingering. My first thought is white-listing but
it's going to be a PITA to set up and get every one to use.

Where does the fine on the council go? It should be used by an gov run
department to alter the councils processes or equipment to prevent the error
reoccurring the measures being applied across all gov depts carrying such
sensitive info; I'm going to guess it won't be.

~~~
tomedme
And can you guess where that £100,000 will come from? That's right, an
increase in council tax.

~~~
arethuza
I would hope it would come out of the bonuses for the senior managers
responsible for the relevant department.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I don't know whether to laugh or cry. I would hope that too if only experience
didn't lead so strongly away from such a conclusion. At best the person
responsible will get a golden handshake [huge pay off to leave].

~~~
arethuza
What I would expect to happen is this would result in the need for further
executive level training for the relevant managers, which probably happens at
some nice country house hotel for a week or so.

Once they have passed this course they will probably get a bonus for
completing extra training.

~~~
tomedme
The carrot and stick are in the wrong place. It's the individual that needs to
be fined (obviously not £100,000 though, just an amount that will make them
cry and inconvenience them somewhat). You can bet they won't make that mistake
twice.

Companies just factor in fines as the cost of doing business.

------
pilom
A fine on this sort of thing seems like the wrong message. The breaches will
happen whether there are fines or not, the fines just make people less likely
to report it which makes it harder to do things like obtain "a court
injunction prohibiting any disclosure of the facts of the court case."

This law looks good in the media but doesn't help people's information stay
safe.

------
varjag
The scary part here is that the childcare litigation unit is staffed with
people who can't properly operate a fax.

~~~
epochwolf
Sorry but this does not follow from the article. It's really easy to mistype a
phone number.

~~~
varjag
They faxed out sensitive data, twice. Two different employees.

They should really check the numbers before sending out confidential
information. Which boils down to my earlier statement.

